# Invisible fence



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a friend who has a lab/husky mix and they have the underground electric fence. Her dog learned to use it quickly and stays in the yard, but the downside is that other neighborhood dogs have no problem coming INTO her yard - and sometimes they're not too friendy!! :scared:

Callie has never tried to "take the hit" and cross the fence, but I've known people with intact dogs who had no problem taking that ZAP in order to get across the barrier and find that female in heat somewhere in the neighborhood...

Like most other things - they have their pros and cons. It will be up to you to decide if the positives outweigh the negatives.

Hope others can give you more personal experience!


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks! We don't have strays in our neighborhood so I'm really not worried about other dogs, but we are aware of that potential problem. The boys are all neutered, and Ryder will be in March so that may prevent them from wandering. 

Our concern is that we have limited back yard space due to horse fencing and we only have a small area for trailer turnaround. So.....installing an above ground fence would really limit the dogs area. 

Just checking out all the options!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

they can work well for sure. For a start they do need a visual line too, just some electric fence tape around the perimeter will do; you can't expect them to know the boundries just by 'feel'! It doesn't take a lot of training for them to work it all out though.

But yes, if they were a hard headed dog, they're known to just push through the shock (or a highly prey drivin dog will chase something out through it) and then not be interested in coming BACK through the shock! And yes, strays can get in, so can wildlife and people. You also have to keep ontop of the batteries if your dog is likely to keep poking the boundry, though the softer dogs that just accept it tend to never notice if the batteries are dead cos they just accept they're not able to go further!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I own an invisible fence and love it!!! They learned very quick and each has their own collars. I get the batteries on ebay rather then from them as they are cheaper but you have to be very careful with the replacement. None of my dogs have "busted through" even with temptation like deer in the driveway or in the woods. My boys and little Roxy will temp getting close but the minute they get their first warning single they high tail it back toward the house. The other 3 girls never even get close to the outer perimeter. They know its safe in the grass and at the edge of the woods and no further. We've used it now for over 6 years. PM me if you would like to learn more.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I do not like the fact that critters can get into the yard But then we are in the wild and wooly . We have coyotes, antelope, deer and bobcats. My fear is the diseases from other animals ...I would never use one


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

We have coyotes, skunk, armadillos, raccoons and possum that are around us to. However the kids are never let out or left out unsupervised.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I don't care from them, its a barbaric way to contain your dog.

I will suggest you train your dog to a recall and have supervised outdoor time.

If you really need something to keep them in your yard I would use a trolley or tie out.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Our dogs are never unsupervised either. If I had solid fencing I would let them out to play for awhile. Even with the invisible containment they would still be supervised. If it were financially feasible, I'd attach wire fencing inside of the pasture fence so they would have 2 acres to play and explore. that may happen next year, but I need a better solution now. I hate that I have to keep Ryder on a lead when outside.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't think it's barbaric to use an invisible fence but I think prong collars are a great method for training dogs too.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I don't think it's barbaric to use an invisible fence but I think prong collars are a great method for training dogs too.


I can think of *NO TIME *that would *ever *use a prong collar on a poodle. :scared:
We off leash train our dogs.. 
WE use their brains to train .. 
Our property three acres is entirely fenced . But when we go out to the woods or the lake the poos are off lead...


----------

